# Post your geekbench



## El Gappo (Mar 6, 2010)

This is quite an interesting benchmark. You guys should give it a go  Ill stick up a leaderboard if you're interested  Download http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/

My scores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Settings I used in that cpu-z but I ran at about 4.88 I think. http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/224156 Excuse the purple I'm on my mummies rig lol

The bench includes single threaded tests, multi core tests and a lot of latency and bandwith. Hard to find the perfect settings but it's rewarding when you get it right. If anyone beats my score on a non i7 I will eat my AMD hat rofl. :good: Have fun!


----------



## Leenis24 (Mar 6, 2010)

wow my current computer is horrible. i got 1274 ouch. Cant wait to build my new one.


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2010)

Heres mine,Although with power saving enabled is not showing the correct values on Gpuz...specs in sig.






Geekbench detects my os as 32Bit and my ram at 800mhz?,Yet it sees my q6600 is at 3.5Ghz...WTF 
could that affect score?

Gappo yours is running circles around mine lol.


----------



## 87dtna (Mar 6, 2010)

Just wait until my DICE pot arrives, my intel dual core is gonna own your Phenom II quad 

But for now, here's my air cooling bench-






^ I dunno why it says L3 cache none but 4mb of L2 LOL.  Makes no sense!


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2010)

Not bad at all!


----------



## 87dtna (Mar 6, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Not bad at all!



Your memory performance is killing you badly.  But thats to be expected with a Core 2.


----------



## Shane (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah,Ive not realy tried better timings or anything...all i know is my ram wont overclock past around 960mhz even at the highest voltage.

Not too bothred though to be honest,My OC is stable and everything performs nice so im happy


----------



## El Gappo (Mar 7, 2010)

If you guys upload it to the site you can make an account and save your benchies  You can see where it's performing weakly etc like 87tnda will be absolutely raping the bandwidth and multithreaded parts whereas Nevakonaza will be killing the latency part and single threaded  

It is a bit iffy on specs, I used sever 2008 which shows no system specs and shows the os as windows nt lol. But benchmarks remain the same.


----------



## 87dtna (Mar 7, 2010)

You do know thats score is with an I3 right?  Not an I5 or I7.  I sold both of those chips.


----------



## El Gappo (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I noticed, got multi and single muddled up in my last post. Impressive clocks and rams :good: Ran my cpu at the same frequency with 1800 6-6-5-18-24 on the ram  Took a lot more cooling than that little clarky 

Did you submit to geekbench? http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/224156 Have a compare with mine and see where you are lacking. Mine came out at like 8K before I started fine tuning. Will need the compare links for the leader board aswell.


----------



## 87dtna (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks.  I'm sure it did LOL, the clarkdale doesn't make too much heat until you get it over 1.50 Vcore.  With that 4.87ghz and 1.575 Vcore, it idles in the 50's and gets in the 80's when loaded on the TRUE.  Thats still not bad, considering even the I7 860 would peg the 99c TJmax in about 20 seconds at 4.4ghz 1.475 Vcore.

No I didn't submit, guess I will redo it and do that.  Running the bench a couple times even at the same settings makes a difference.  First time I go 79xx, than ran it again and got like a hundred more points no changes LOL.

When I get my Dice pot, I'll run mine at 5.4ghz for a direct comparison then....the best intel dual core VS Phenom II quad   I got one from Bartx, takes awhile to get here from poland but should be worth the wait.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4235399&postcount=26


BTW, just curious but can you run your CPU at 4.9ghz for a better comparison right now?  I'm just curious.


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 8, 2010)

Ill have to grab my geekbench scores from forum warz and post em up when i get time.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Mar 8, 2010)

http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc13/dirtbikeryzz/?action=view&current=Untitled-1.png
still never figured out how to post pics lol


----------



## deanj20 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow. I need to buy some new 'puters. 

My lappy:










My desktop server:










Oh well. I'll get some money coming in soon. Too bad my old HP lappy w/ AMD Turion X2 had to bite the dust. 



I went from this 






to this






over night.

Oh well. Poor me, right?


----------



## Intel_man (Mar 8, 2010)

At 3.8GHz


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## El Gappo (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice scores so far guys  Sure funkysnair is going to pull something real nice in the next few days  

I was as maxed out as possible on that run 87tdna, wasn't a mhz anywhere left to be squeezed. Purely limited to ram frequency on my board and nb frequency by the chip. Could do with a stronger cpu tbh but as long as my core 1 holds up it'll keep up there with the best of them  
I'm also having some severe voltage fluctuation issues when pushing over 1.55 through a quad core which limits me to 4.88 in these multithreaded apps but I've got a voltmod planed soon that should fix the issue.


----------



## 87dtna (Mar 8, 2010)

Well 4.88 is OK, I was running 4.87 so it's better.  What kind of score can you get with the 4.88 then?


----------



## El Gappo (Mar 8, 2010)

Well the one in the op is my 4.88ish score. Cant remember exactly but it's clock to that. 

Phenom II 955 under phase
gigabyte 790xt-ud4p
5770 X1
An assortment of ram, different kits for diff benchies. 

Geekybench http://browse.geekbe...ch2/view/224156

3dmark 03 57664 http://img9.imagesha...203/5766403.jpg

3dmark 05 30377 http://img225.images...ramo5winzor.jpg
check my ram frequency 

super pi 13.391 http://hwbot.org/com..._be_13sec_391ms

Wprime 7.453 http://www.hwbot.org...5_be_7sec_453ms

Some of the other benches from forum wars  Got a major pifast time as well while I was in xp  http://hwbot.org/community/submission/968166_el_gappo_pifast_phenom_ii_x4_955_be_21.87_sec 

Getting a dice pot myself soon, want to give dice a try before I order the ln2 ;D Probably wont top the ss by much but should be interesting. BartX is shit hot m8, love his work. Nice and cheap and they perform well :good:


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Mar 8, 2010)

Is this bench all cpu? Cause I can overclock 300mhz and gain 200points on this bench. Any gpu involved at all?


----------



## El Gappo (Mar 8, 2010)

All memory and cpu. One of my team did report an increase after raising gpu clocks but I think he is a crazzy fool


----------



## 87dtna (Mar 8, 2010)

El Gappo said:


> Well the one in the op is my 4.88ish score. Cant remember exactly but it's clock to that.
> 
> Phenom II 955 under phase
> gigabyte 790xt-ud4p
> ...




Your CPUz shot shows 5.4ghz


----------



## El Gappo (Mar 8, 2010)

I did say it wasn't the same frequency lol. My bench rig is offline atm so I don't have any cpu-z ss's at the settings I used for GB other than that.

How is the ud4p btw? I'm tempted by it but a bit wary of the socket :O


----------



## WeatherMan (Mar 8, 2010)

I got 643


----------



## Shane (Mar 8, 2010)

Bootup05 said:


> I got 643




Lol...il run it on my Laptop later with a Mobile Celeron,2gb of 800mhz ram;


----------



## Intel_man (Mar 8, 2010)

Muahahaha I'm still the only one that went past the 10k mark.


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 8, 2010)

Intel_man said:


> Muahahaha I'm still the only one that went past the 10k mark.



you wont once i get this phase cooling up and running, yer asse will be owned by me


----------



## 87dtna (Mar 8, 2010)

I should easily crack 10k with my I3 on dice.


----------



## Intel_man (Mar 8, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> you wont once i get this phase cooling up and running, yer asse will be owned by me



How much are you going to push on your i7? The max I've gotten it so far is around 4.6GHz


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 9, 2010)

Intel_man said:


> How much are you going to push on your i7? The max I've gotten it so far is around 4.6GHz



pff i dunno lol, i think my ram will hold me back...

wish i had of bought 1600mhz instaed of 1333mhz


----------



## Intel_man (Mar 9, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> pff i dunno lol, i think my ram will hold me back...
> 
> wish i had of bought 1600mhz instaed of 1333mhz



Heh... maybe you won't surpass me after all.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 29, 2010)

Are you guys running the 32 or 64 bit versions? I saw some videos that show the 64 bit versions gets higher scores. But you have to purchase it to run the 64 bit version 

with the 32 bit version I got a score of 8300 with my desktop with everything at stock clocks.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, my memory sucks, no need to tell me twice:
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/221229


----------



## ganzey (Jul 29, 2010)

phail

http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/272908


----------



## lemon07r (Jul 29, 2010)

Get ready to be HORRIFIED and YAY it says my ram is 0mhz that kills my 512mb ddr 200mhz




YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My Pentium 4 3.09gz (OC) ROCKZ


----------



## lemon07r (Jul 29, 2010)

deanj20 said:


> Wow. I need to buy some new 'puters.
> 
> My lappy:
> 
> ...



WOW your pentium 3 owned my pentium 4


----------



## G25r8cer (Jul 29, 2010)

Everything Stock clocks


----------



## lemon07r (Jul 29, 2010)

The only reason the 64bit version gives better scores is because the 32bit version only use 3.25gb of your RAM unless you have less.


----------



## lemon07r (Aug 4, 2010)

I maybe posting geekbench on a Phenom B45 soon.


----------



## jasonn20 (Aug 5, 2010)

playing around with this 140 Sempron...  

[URL=http://img248.imageshack.us/i/geekbench140sempron.png/]
	
[/URL]


1055t score...  hate to do this to you ElGappo...  but this on the stock heatsink... 

http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/275433


----------



## lemon07r (Aug 5, 2010)

Why don't you unlock your sempron in to a dual-core?


----------



## Boomer (Aug 5, 2010)

9254 for my i7-940 rig

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v471/jboomer/GeekbenchDesktop.jpg

2575 for my 2.2ghz Core 2 Duo HP Laptop.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v471/jboomer/GeekbenchLaptop.jpg

I want to see how much better my scores are on the 64-bit version!


----------



## jasonn20 (Aug 5, 2010)

lemon07r said:


> Why don't you unlock your sempron in to a dual-core?



The other core is not stable at any clock or vcore.   Bought it just to tinker with..


----------



## jasonn20 (Aug 5, 2010)

Boomer said:


> 9254 for my i7-940 rig
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v471/jboomer/GeekbenchDesktop.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomer (Aug 5, 2010)

jasonn20 said:


> Boomer said:
> 
> 
> > 9254 for my i7-940 rig
> ...


----------



## Shane (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah,The Sempys are great little budget processors....i still have my old Skt A Sempron 2800+


----------



## El Gappo (Aug 6, 2010)

1090t http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/260183 :good:


----------



## Boomer (Aug 6, 2010)

El Gappo said:


> 1090t http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/260183 :good:



Nice! 5ghz?


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 6, 2010)

Couldn't quite crack 11k.  Everytime I tried 4.4ghz or higher I'd get CPU thermal throttling and get a lower score.   I need some more DICE


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 6, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Couldn't quite crack 11k.  Everytime I tried 4.4ghz or higher I'd get CPU thermal throttling and get a lower score.   I need some more *DICE *



Get some LN2 and push it


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 6, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Couldn't quite crack 11k.  Everytime I tried 4.4ghz or higher I'd get CPU thermal throttling and get a lower score.   I need some more DICE



So a i7 920 at 3.8 is better... interesting.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 6, 2010)

Intel_man said:


> So a i7 920 at 3.8 is better... interesting.



Not really, your i7 920 has triple channel memory which helps it out.


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah exactly, my ram is so much faster running 2150mhz cas 8 dual channel but 1600 cas 9 triple got 800 more points in the memory performance score!  The memory bandwidth was pretty much the same though.  Take out a stick of ram and make it dual channel, your score will drop below 10k.


----------



## El Gappo (Aug 6, 2010)

Boomer said:


> Nice! 5ghz?



Yup 

You hitting ocp there 87?


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'd get the same or better score at 4.2ghz because less voltage so it'll run cooler.  I should try it LOL.


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 7, 2010)

No the program geekbench is 32bit, so it can only run in 32 bit mode.

What ram do you have?  1600mhz ram runs at 800mhz because it's Double Data Rata (DDR).


----------



## Boomer (Dec 24, 2010)

Just got my i7-970 in the other night. Figured i would test her out!

with a quick OC test:
160 bclk x 24x multi = 3.84ghz with memory at 8-8-8-24 @ 1600


----------

